# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Άγιος Ελευθέριος - Πατήσια

## haunted

Υπάρχει κανένας κόμβος ρε παιδιά στον άγιο ελευθέριο? Αμα δεν υπάρχει θα ήθελα να στείσω εγώ έναν με την καθοδήγηση αυτών που είναι κοντά σε μένα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Υπάρχει κανένας κόμβος ρε παιδιά στον άγιο ελευθέριο?


Την απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου θα την βρείς στην nodeDB.

Συμβουλή:
Αν σ' αρέσει να σε υποδέχονται ευγενικά, μη ρωτήσεις τι είναι η nodeDB.

----------


## nantito

Αγιο Ελευθέριο που ακριβώς; Όσο πιο κοντά στην εθνική είσαι τόσο το καλύτερο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## haunted

Είμαι ανάμεσα από την εθνική και την αχαρνών. 3 στενά κάτω από την αχαρνών κοντά στα ster στην εκκλησία του αγίου ελευθερίου.

----------


## nantito

Ανάθεμα και αν έχω οπτική επαφή με αυτό το σημείο. Τέλοσπάντων ενημερωτικά εγώ είμαι ακριβώς απέναντι από την άλλη πλευρά της εθνικής, δίπλα από την Ζωοδόχο Πηγή αν ξέρεις

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν είσαι τυχερός θα πιάνεις τον #1979 που είναι Άνω Πατήσια κοντά στην Αγία Βαρβάρα..

----------


## nantito

Σήμερα έκανα σκαν από την ταράτσα του haunted (σχετικά πρόχειρο, σύντομο και δεν ανεβήκαμε στο δώμα) με μία στέλλα 21db και μία cisco 342 pcmcia. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι σε netstumbler file και gif εικόνα.

Γενικά έχει πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με τον γνωστό δυτικό κόσμο, με Μενίδι, λίγο από Γαλάτσι και ψηλά Κυψέλη (σύνορα με Γαλάτσι). Η θέα φτάνει μέχρι Κορυδαλλό Νίκαια και ίσως περίχωρα εκεί στον Πειραιά. Την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να ρίξω μια ματιά και από το δώμα για να δούμε αν υπάρχει και άλλη θέα ξεπερνώντας κάποιες πολυκατοικίες γύρω.

Υπάρχει πρόθεση για στήσιμο κόμβου και η δυνατότητα, δείτε οι δυτικοί λίγο το σκαν file και πείτε τις απόψεις σας...

----------


## pan

Καλησπέρα!

Ξέρω ότι το site είναι πολύ ενημερωμένο και περιέχει πολλές πληροφορίες αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον χρόνο για να το ψάξω και να βρω τα στοιχεία που με ενδιαφέρουν.

Γράφω εδώ επειδή μένω μάλλον ΠΟΛΥ κοντά με τον haunted. Συγκεριμένα Ζαχ.Παπαντωνίου 22 και η ταράτσα είναι από τις πιο ψηλές της περιοχής.

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να συνδεθώ, έχω ήδη κάποιον εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει... συγκεκριμένα έχω ένα access point της Level-One (WP-003) και στο laptop μία pcmcia κάρτα της ίδιας εταιρίας.

Οπότε οι ερωτήσεις μου:

1) Πως μπορώ να κάνω μόνος μου scanning (δεν έχω κεραία εκτός από την default του AP αλλά αν κάνει το level-one μου ευχαρίστως να αγοράσω...). Υπάρχει κάποιο software να κατεβάσω να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά;

2) Για να γίνω κόμβος εκτός από απλός client, τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ;

Επειδή ασχολούμαι χρόνια με forums και ξέρω ότι πολλές φορές είναι κουραστικό να απαντάς σε ίδιες ερωτήσεις, αν θέλετε να τα πείτε αντί να τα γράφετε, ζητήστε μου τηλ η δώστε μου το δικό σας με PM. 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## MerNion

Σε λίγο καιρό (περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό) θα στηθεί ένας κόμβος (#3905, MerNion-patisia) που κατ' αρχήν θα είναι client σε κάποιο AP. Αν δούμε οτι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και απο άλλους στην περιοχή... βλέποντας και κάνοντας!

@pan: Επειδή είναι περίοδος εξεταστικής, οι ώρες που έχω ελεύθερες δεν είναι πολλές οπότε δύσκολο να σε βοηθήσω με το scan.. Αν έχεις υπομονή και αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος μέχρι τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου, ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω! Nodeid?
@haunted: nodeid?

----------


## nantito

Mernion που περίπου;

Pan και εγώ μένω κάθετα στην Παπαντωνίου αλλά απέναντι από την εθνική, στο 80κάτι  ::  άρα μένεις και εξίσου κοντά σε μένα  ::

----------


## MerNion

Δες την Nodedb  ::   ::

----------


## pan

> @pan: Επειδή είναι περίοδος εξεταστικής, οι ώρες που έχω ελεύθερες δεν είναι πολλές οπότε δύσκολο να σε βοηθήσω με το scan.. Αν έχεις υπομονή και αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος μέχρι τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου, ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω! Nodeid?


Καταρχάς φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά βοήθειας! Και εγώ δεν έχω πολύ ελέυθερο χρόνο οπότε μέχρι τις 15 δεν με βλέπω να έχω κάνει τίποτα. Όταν ξεμπερδέψεις PM me! καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις!

Τώρα... συγνώμη για την ασχετοσήνη μου αλλά νόμιζα ότι παίρνεις nodeid μόνο όταν συνδεθείς με το AWMN... λάθος νόμιζα;  ::  Αν ναι, που μπορώ να το δω;  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> @pan: Επειδή είναι περίοδος εξεταστικής, οι ώρες που έχω ελεύθερες δεν είναι πολλές οπότε δύσκολο να σε βοηθήσω με το scan.. Αν έχεις υπομονή και αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος μέχρι τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου, ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω! Nodeid?
> 
> 
> Καταρχάς φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά βοήθειας! Και εγώ δεν έχω πολύ ελέυθερο χρόνο οπότε μέχρι τις 15 δεν με βλέπω να έχω κάνει τίποτα. Όταν ξεμπερδέψεις PM me! καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις!
> 
> Τώρα... συγνώμη για την ασχετοσήνη μου αλλά νόμιζα ότι παίρνεις nodeid μόνο όταν συνδεθείς με το AWMN... λάθος νόμιζα;  Αν ναι, που μπορώ να το δω;



Το καλύτερο.. δες εδώ:
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/ Διάβασέ το όλο καλύτερα αλλά για το συγκεκριμένο με την nodedb δες αυτό: Εγγραφή στη NodeDB

----------


## ganakos

Γεια σας παιδία,

Ειμαι Νέα Χαλκηδόνα διπλα στην Εθνική Οδό και πολύ κοντα στον Nantito.

Έχω όλο τον εξοπλισμό και θα κάνω SCAN το Σαββατο που μας ερχεται 

Αποτελέσματα θα ανακοινωθούν αμεσα.

Ελπίζω να βρω καποιον....

----------


## nantito

> Γεια σας παιδία,
> 
> Ειμαι Νέα Χαλκηδόνα διπλα στην Εθνική Οδό και πολύ κοντα στον Nantito.
> 
> Έχω όλο τον εξοπλισμό και θα κάνω SCAN το Σαββατο που μας ερχεται 
> 
> Αποτελέσματα θα ανακοινωθούν αμεσα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να βρω καποιον....


Στείλε μου πμ να έρθω και εγώ  ::

----------


## pan

Κοίτα να δεις αμα διαβάσει κανείς τι καταφέρνει...  ::  nodeid= #4196  ::  

ganakos που ακριβώς είσαι; Μήπως κοντά στην Κορυτσάς;

Όποιος έχει όρεξη για scan και σε μένα ας μου πει!  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Φερναντο μου φαινεται οτι σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα προλαβαινεις τα λινκ σου...ολο νεα ατομα σκανε κοντα σου....αντε με το καλο!

----------


## nantito

Βρε παιδιά έχετε εμένα κοντά και προβληματίζεστε για σκαν;! Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνετε είναι να μου στείλετε πμ, είμαι ο πιο κοντινός σας ενεργός κόμβος! Ό,τι θέλετε σε μένα, 5' με τα πόδια από το σπίτι μου είστε...

Ενδιαφέρον να έχετε και ό,τι άλλο θέλετε από μένα...

Sotiris όντως ξεφύτρωσαν πολλοί πρόσφατα  ::  ελπίζω να μείνει ζεστο το ενδιαφέρον τους!

----------


## pan

Εμένα το ενδιαφέρον δεν είναι ζεστό αλλά... ΚΑΥΤΟ!!!  ::  

Αυριο το πρωί θα έχεις PM!!!

Ερώτηση: Αν ξέρω ένα nodeid, στην βάση πως μπορώ να το βάλω για να κάνω "search" και να δω πληροφορίες και location αυτουνού; Δεν βρήκα σχετικό link...  ::

----------


## MerNion

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=3905
αλλαξε το 3905 που είναι το δικό μου στα πατήσια και βάλε το νούμερο αυτού που θες

----------


## pikos

Παίδες είμαι κι εγώ στα Πατησιά, πάνω από τον Αγ. Λουκά. 
Το επόμενο Σ.Κ. εάν όλα πάμε καλά θα σηκώσω μια Stela κι ένα Access point προς pan-pan για δοκιμαστικό ΒΒlink. 
Θα σας ενημερώσω για να ρίξετε κι εσείς μια ματιά 

NodeId 2435

----------


## pan

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά με το θέμα μας;;; Αυξανόμαστε ή μείναμε στάσιμοι στην περιοχή μας;;;

Ακόμα περιμένω τον πρώτο διαθέσιμο για να κάνουμε ένα scanning στην ταράτσα μου...  ::  Προσφέρω και μπουφανάκι για το πολικό κρύο που επικρατεί!  ::

----------


## MerNion

Εγώ όπως είπα, μπορώ μετά τις 15 του μήνα... Αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος εν το μεταξύ, καλό θα είναι  ::

----------


## pan

> Εγώ όπως είπα, μπορώ μετά τις 15 του μήνα... Αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος εν το μεταξύ, καλό θα είναι


Α! Οκ! Απλώς ήθελα να δω αν με ξεχάσατε...  ::   ::

----------


## pan

Λοιπόν! 24 ο μήνας!!! Χάθηκα και εγώ λόγω δουλειών!

Έχει ξεμπερδέψει κανείς να κανονίσουμε κανένα scan????

----------


## nantito

Έχω κεραία, καλώδιο και μου λείπει ο φορητός και η κάρτα

----------


## Thenomad

Έχω κάρτα και ένα προπολεμικό(χωρις πλάκα laptop).Λογικά τη βλέπει την κάρτα,αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε δουλεύει η μπαταρία του.Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα τροφοδοσίας στην ταράτσα σου είμαι μέσα.Αλλιώς μπορώ να παραχωρήσω την κάρτα(cisco 352).

----------


## MerNion

Και εγώ έχω μπλέξει με την σχολή καθώς πρέπει να είμαι εκεί κάθε μέρα από τις 9 μέχρι τις 4...
Ελπίζω να χαλαρόσουν λίγο τα πράγματα μετά απο καμία βδομάδα που θα έχουν στρώσει τα εργαστήρια

----------


## Skinny13

ερωτηση,
ο κομβος του akou ειναι ενεργος ή οχι?

----------


## dti

O akou έχει σιωπήσει εδώ και καιρό...
Στην περιοχή πάντως υπάρχει κινητικότητα. Σύντομα θ' ανέβει και το ap του stafan #4218.

----------


## pan

laptop εχω ενα PIII και η μπαταρία του είναι έτσι και έτσι αλλά θα την κάνουμε την δουλειά μας.
Αν θέλεις κανονίζουμε αλλά να είναι κάποιος παρών που να ξέρει τι κάνουμε γιατί από ότι φαίνεται τον εξοπλισμό τον βρήκαμε... το scan πιος θα κάνει...  ::   ::

----------


## pan

Καλά ρε παιδιά, δεν μπορεί κανένας τελικά;;;  ::

----------


## pan

Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που έχετε χαθεί όλοι;;;;

Κανένας δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να κάνουμε ένα scan να συνδεθώ και εγώ επιτέλους στο δίκτυο;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω εγώ στο scan. Στείλε μου ένα τηλέφωνο με pm.

----------


## eurochance

Καλημέρα σας παιδιά
εγω βρίσκομαι στον Αγιο Ελευθέριο
σχεδόν δίπλα στο Γαλάζιο 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το scan?
διαθέτω laptop me windows i linux αλλα μου λείπουν κάρτα και κεραία

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## pikos

Παίδες εγώ μένω στον Αγ. Λουκά είμαστε σχετικά κοντά οπότε στείλτε μου ένα p.m. για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## vaggos13

Και εγω στο γαλάζιο είμαι καμια 50αρια μέτρα απόσταση το πολύ.

Έχω ενα AP και είμαι client στον Δημήτρη 2125.

----------


## pikos

vaggos13 σε είχα πιάσει κάποια στιγμή

----------


## MAuVE

> Παίδες εγώ μένω στον Αγ. Λουκά είμαστε σχετικά κοντά οπότε στείλτε μου ένα p.m. για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.


Οι stean και thdim εργάζονται γι' αυτό που αποκαλώ "περιφερειακό των Τουρκοβουνίων"

Φαίνεται να διαμορφώνεται το νοτιοδυτικό του τμήμα ως εξής :

John70 - keyman - MAuVE - Stean - thdim - pikos ή oNikosEimai.

Από κάποιον από εσας τους δύο τελευταίους πρέπει να συνεχιστεί ο δακτύλιος προς Βορρά.

Δες αν βλέπεις bakolaz, Dermanis, acinonyx κλπ.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pikos
> 
> Παίδες εγώ μένω στον Αγ. Λουκά είμαστε σχετικά κοντά οπότε στείλτε μου ένα p.m. για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
> 
> 
> Οι stean και thdim εργάζονται γι' αυτό που αποκαλώ "περιφερειακό των Τουρκοβουνίων"
> 
> Φαίνεται να διαμορφώνεται το νοτιοδυτικό του τμήμα ως εξής :
> 
> John70 - keyman - MAuVE - Stean - thdim - pikos ή oNikosEimai.


Νομίζω οτι μεταξύ stean και thdim θα μπορούσε να μπει άνετα ο stafan (ο οποίος έχει έτοιμα και διαθέσιμα 2 interfaces). 
Έτσι, δημιουργείται για το Κέντρο μία ακόμη εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς τα βόρεια (stafan-nikpet-ernest0x-dti κλπ. η οποία παίζει ήδη πολύ καλά) εκτός από τη γνωστή MAuVE-spirosco-Alexandros-jabarlee-dermanis-outliner-dti κλπ.

----------


## pikos

Πιστεύω ότι όλοι εμείς οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να κανονίσουμε ένα meeting για να συζητήσουμε και να οργανώσουμε τα λινκς μας κτλ.. 

Όσο για τον Αγ. Ελευθέριο εφόσον υπαρχει το AP το vaggos13 καλό θα ήταν να αξιοποιηθεί με ένα τουλάχιστον BBlink

----------


## haunted

Ήρθα και εγώ. Λοιπόν έχω 200 ευρώ για να ξοδέψω και λεω να παρω εξοπλισμο για να στήσω ένα node και αργοτερα AP. Οποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει ας μου στείλει ένα email στο [email protected] για να κανονισουμε να αγορασουμε τον εξοπλισμο και να κανουμε τις συνδεσεις. (Αμα θέλει κανεις ειπα... μην λέει κανεις τπτ). Πάντα μιλάμε για τον Άγια ελευθέριο κοντα στην εκκλησία. Άμα έχει σκοπό κάποιος να αγοράσει εξοπλισμό ας μου το πεί να πάμε μαζι και να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλο να τα στήσουμε.

----------


## pan

Μιας και έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί, δεν κανονίζουμε όντως μία συνάντηση να τα πούμε και να ενημερωθούμε οι αρχάριοι;;;

haunted ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθούσα... αν ήξερα...  ::  Μας φαντάζομαι στις ταράτσες με τον εξοπλισμό και να διαβάζουμε τα manuals μπας κ βγάλουμε άκρη...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pikos

Εγω ειμαι μέσα  ::

----------


## haunted

Pan Θα έχουμε πολύ γέλιο στην ταράτσα με manual και ιστούς και κεραίες και να λέμε «και τώρα τι?». Χχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Όσο για την συνάντηση εγώ είμαι μέσα και θα έλεγα να γίνει σύντομα για να βγάλουμε καμοιά άκρη μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πιστεύω ότι όλοι εμείς οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να κανονίσουμε ένα meeting για να συζητήσουμε και να οργανώσουμε τα λινκς μας κτλ.. 
> 
> Όσο για τον Αγ. Ελευθέριο εφόσον υπαρχει το AP το vaggos13 καλό θα ήταν να αξιοποιηθεί με ένα τουλάχιστον BBlink


Νομίζω πρέπει να οργανωθούμε.. Με την omni μου πιάνω το AP του veggos13. Με καλή συνενόηση μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα πολύ δυνατό κορμό στα Πατήσια.

----------


## thdim

Σήμερα επιστρέφει ο pikos, κανονίζουμε κανα meeting την τετάρτη;

----------


## pikos

Μέσα!!!! 
Αντε να οργανονεται η περιοχή !!!!!!!!

----------


## stafan

Πρόταση, για να προλάβουμε και τις απαραίτητες συννενοήσεις Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή 9 μμ στο Zeppelin (Γαλάτσι), που το ξέρουμε όλοι. Άντε να ισχυροποιήσουμε τους δεσμούς μας  ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Μέσα κι εγω για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.

 ::  Acinonyx, κι εγω πιάνω το AP σου με την omni (5db)

 ::  Επίσης πιάνω και stafan.

 ::  Με τον pikos δυσκολεύομαι που είναι μόλις 400 με βαση το nodedb(αμφιβάλλω αν είναι τόσα πολλά). Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω με ιστό μεγαλύτερο.




 ::  Καλύτερα για Παρασκευή αν γίνεται...

----------


## pikos

Παρασκευή  ::  
count me in!!

----------


## stafan

Οκ λοιπόν για Παρασκευή. Μήπως να κρατούσα και μια lmc352 για αναγνωριστικό  ::  
Περιμένουμε και άλλους όπως thdim, onikoseimai (νίκο πιάνω το ap σου πολύ καλά) και φυσικά οποιονδήποτε άλλον θέλει να παρευρεθεί  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Θα κρατάω κι εγω ένα dlink900  :: 



pikos, κατάφερα να σε δω  ::  


stafan, ξαφνικά δε μου δίνεις IP από DHCP. Έπαιζε οκ για ένα 24ωρο

----------


## vaggos13

Ισχύει το, Παρασκευή 9 μμ στο Zeppelin (Γαλάτσι) ;


Για τους άσχετους που δεν συχνάζουν Γαλάτσι  ::  βρίσκεται εκεί που είναι μαζεμένες όλες οι καφετέριες, Βεϊκου ;

----------


## dti

> Για τους άσχετους που δεν συχνάζουν Γαλάτσι  βρίσκεται εκεί που είναι μαζεμένες όλες οι καφετέριες, Βεϊκου ;


Όχι, το Zeppelin είναι πάνω στα Τουρκοβούνια (Αττικό Άλσος).

----------


## pikos

vaggos13 στείλε ένα p.m. να πάμε μαζί  ::

----------


## stean_202

Pick me , pick me  ::  ...Μάλλον θα περάσω και εγώ μια βόλτα...

----------


## pan

Λοιπόν! Μέσα και εγώ για Παρασκευή καθώς προσπαθώ εδώ και καιρό να συνδεθώ αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.....

Πως ακριβώς θα καταλάβουμε ο ένας τον άλλον;;;; Μήπως να κρατάμε από ενα λουλούδι;;;  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ραντεβού στην είσοδο του Zeppelin, έχοντας ανταλλάξει πιο πριν, μέσω forum με pm, τα κινητά σας. 
Όταν φθάσετε όσοι δεν γνωρίζετε τους άλλους, τηλεφωνείτε και συνεννοήστε!

----------


## stean_202

Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να γίνει και ένα post στα "meetings"..

----------


## pan

Ποιος θα είναι εκεί ακριβώς για να του στείλω το τηλ μου με PM;;;

----------


## thdim

Εγώ με των piko θα έρθουμε με αμάξι μάλλον πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι χωράμε άλλα δύο άτομα. Όποιος θέλει συνάντηση στην Πατησίων.

----------


## stafan

> Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να γίνει και ένα post στα "meetings"..


Τόπες κι έγινε  ::

----------


## smarag

> Ισχύει το, Παρασκευή 9 μμ στο Zeppelin (Γαλάτσι) ;
> 
> 
> Για τους άσχετους που δεν συχνάζουν Γαλάτσι  βρίσκεται εκεί που είναι μαζεμένες όλες οι καφετέριες, Βεϊκου ;


Να ερθω να σε παρω να παμε μαζι ?

----------


## pan

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει με PM το τηλέφωνο του και το όνομα του για να τον πάρω όταν φτάσω γιατί δεν ξέρω κανέναν;;;

----------


## stafan

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει με PM το τηλέφωνο του και το όνομα του για να τον πάρω όταν φτάσω γιατί δεν ξέρω κανέναν;;;


Μάλλον δεν είδες στα meetings όπου έλεγα να μου στείλετε όσοι θέλετε τηλ. για να μη χαθούμε. Σου έστειλα pm με το δικό μου...
Περιμένουμε και επίτιμους καλεσμένους  ::  

Τα λέμε στη συνάντηση

----------


## pan

Το Link δεν μου δουλεύει και PM δεν έλαβα...  ::  

Τελικά τοσο γκαντέμης είμαι και δεν με θέλει να συνδεθώ με το AWMN;;;  ::

----------


## dti

> Το Link δεν μου δουλεύει και PM δεν έλαβα...  
> 
> Τελικά τοσο γκαντέμης είμαι και δεν με θέλει να συνδεθώ με το AWMN;;;


Δες αυτό εδώ το link
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12850

----------


## stafan

> Το Link δεν μου δουλεύει και PM δεν έλαβα...  
> 
> Τελικά τοσο γκαντέμης είμαι και δεν με θέλει να συνδεθώ με το AWMN;;;


Αν μπαίνεις απο internet απλά προσθέτεις το .net  ::

----------


## chdimitris

Ρε παιδιά τι ώρα έχετε κανονίσει? Εγώ τώρα μπήκα και το είδα. Τι ώρα θα μαζευτείτε? Είμαι καινούριος και θα ήθελα να σας γνωρίσω. Αν μπορεί κανείς ας στείλει ένα pm με κανένα κινητό.

----------


## pan

Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να π ότι χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα όλους! Επίσης ευχαριστώ για την πρώτη ιδέα που μου δώσατε περι AWMN!

Με πορώσατε και πριν από λίγο γύρισα από την ταράτσα μου...  ::  Βρήκα το netstubler και πήγα με το laptop και την PCMCIA κάρτα χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία να δώ τι πιάνω...

Συνολικά βρήκα 7 AP κάνοντας βόλτες γύρω-γύρω στην ταράτσα. Σας παραθέτω screen-shots για να με βοηθήσετε εξηγώντας μου τα αποτελέσματα...

Αυτό που ήθελα να σημειώσω και να ρωτήσω είναι ότι σε κανένα δεν μου έβγαλε πράσινη ένδειξη (άρα είμαι μακρυά για εσωτερική, το ξέρω) αλλά το περίεργο είναι ότι ακόμα και ΔΙΠΛΑ από το AP ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι μου έπιασα σήμα 55! (δείτε -> scan3.jpg το PANHOME). Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα... δεν μπορώ να πιάσω maximum σήμα ακόμα και δίπλα του ή κάτι άλλο παίζει; Αν ξέρετε βοηθήστε παρακαλώ...

----------


## dti

Αφού έπιασες χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία stafan και nantito, αυτό είναι καλό. 
Με εξωτερική κεραία 24άρα θα έχεις πολύ καλής ποιότητας σύνδεση.

----------


## pan

3 ερωτησούλες...

1) Ποιο από όλα είναι ο stefan;
2) Τι είναι 24 κεραία (τι συμβολίζει το 24...)  ::  
3) Απάντηση για το ερωτημά μου έχει κανείς; (γιατί δίπλα στο AP μου έδειχνε 55; Αυτο είναι το max ::

----------


## nantito

Με παραξένεψε το πόστ με τα αποτελέσματα...

Για αυτό πήγα στην ταράτσα και είδα ότι η στέλα με ένα δοκιμαστικό interface είχε στρίψει προς τα εσένα περίπου. Η απόστασή μας είναι πολύ μικρή για αυτό βέβαια την έπιασες.

----------


## pan

Τώρα όμως μπέρδεψες εμένα... τι εννοείς; Ότι δεν περίμενες να σε "πιάσω" ή ότι η stella είναι προσώρινη οπότε στο μέλλον δεν πρόκειται να σε βλέπω;;;

----------


## nantito

Ότι η στέλα ήταν προσωρινή και μάλιστα την είχε γυρίσει καταλάθος ο αέρας προς εσένα  ::

----------


## pan

Μάλιστα... οπότε με βλέπω να μιλάω με stafan καθώς και ο vaggos13 είναι πιο ψηλά υψομετρικά και δεν τον βλέπω λόγω πολυκατοικιών...  ::

----------


## pan

Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ το firmware του D-Link 900 για να το αναβαθμίσω; 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## wiresounds

> Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ το firmware του D-Link 900 για να το αναβαθμίσω; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


http://support.dlink.com/

----------


## pikos

http://www.acinonyx.tk/

----------


## pan

Καλησπέρα! Να'μαι και πάλι!

Ακόμα δεν έχω συγκεντρώσει όλο τον εξοπλισμό γιατί τα λεφτά αυτό το μήνα πήγανε σε A/C  ::  

Έχω όμως μια απορία: Έχω βρει μία καλή πρσφορά για το AP Linksys WAP54G. Μπήκα να διαβάσω λοιπόν αν μου κάνει. Στο PlugMeIn λέει στην λίστα με τα AP σε παρένθεση ότι κάνει μόνο για AP:

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutor ... In/Buy.htm

ενώ στις υλοποιήσεις, ο Rooster το έχει συνδέσει κανονικά. 
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutor ... /RFBox.htm

Μπορεί να μου πει τελικά κανείς αν κάνει ή αν θα πρέπει να βρώ το WAP54GS??

Ευχαριστώ!

Y.Γ. (Τώρα το είδα...) Ο χρήστης Rooster έχει το WRT54G και όχι το WAP... οπότε η νέα ερώτηση.... κάνει το WAP;

----------


## pikos

Κάνει αλλα είναι λιγο κουφό ,
Υπάρχουν και διάφορα firmware για το wap..

----------


## stafan

> Έχω βρει μία καλή πρσφορά για το AP Linksys WAP54G. Μπορεί να μου πει τελικά κανείς αν κάνει ή αν θα πρέπει να βρώ το WAP54GS??
> ......
> Y.Γ. (Τώρα το είδα...) Ο χρήστης Rooster έχει το WRT54G και όχι το WAP... οπότε η νέα ερώτηση.... κάνει το WAP;


Εξαρτάται απο την προσφορά, αλλά αν είναι μικρή η διαφορά πάρε WRT δαγκωτό, τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει. Άλλωστε μετά απο λίγο καιρό ίσως θελήσεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κάπως αλλιώς - ap, client, bridge, router - και θα το καταφέρεις σίγουρα με αυτό  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Θα κάνουμε κανένα meeting Πατησιώτικο ?  ::  Τι λέτε για αύριο ή μέσα στο ΣΚ αν είστε Αθήνα  ::  , να συζητήσουμε και για τεχνικά θέματα...

----------

